# Canadian Forces Called Me



## Fastjack (8 Dec 2008)

Hi all  ,

Last year, I applied for the regular forces as Nurse Officer (ROTP), though after many tests and two interviews (personal/medical), I was told that I "didn't passed the two rounds", whatever that meant.

Recently, the Victoria recruitment centre called me to arrange an interview. They told me I was on the shortlist and wanted to meet me. They offered that I go down to Victoria, or simply wait for January, as they are coming up in Nanaimo (where I am). I told them I could go down in Victoria, or which ever was easier for them. They finally told me they would meet here in Nanaimo.

I'm extremely happy they called, but I'm curious about my chances of being accepted at this stage. Am I simply being called following some sort of administrative process, or is this a serious meeting? From your experience with the recruitment, is this an unusual procedure or do I really have the same chances as the first time?

Thanks in advance and good luck to all candidates!  :warstory:


----------



## forza_milan (8 Dec 2008)

Just trying to understand - you did the medical and the interview and they told you that you didn't pass them? Did you ask them why you failed the medical? Also, is this for Reg or Reserve? I am just as curious as you as to what this interview could be  Keep us posted. 

EDIT: sorry, just noticed the "ROTP"


----------



## Fastjack (9 Dec 2008)

Hi forza!



I'm sorry, I should have been more clear; I've passed all the tests (medical, interview, exams, etc.). As a result, the interviewing officer told me everything went well, therefore I'm assuming so. After that, a few weeks later, they called me to let me know that the college reviewed it, but did not accepted my application. My understanding is that the "rounds" were reviews, but I'm not sure about it. When I asked about it, and the reason for not selecting me, the officer could not give me a specific reason.


If they're coming in Nanaimo in January, they must be planning on having some sort of yearly "open-door" kind of day, with planned interviews.
 I don't know.


I really don't think they would call me for no reason, but I've never heard of a recruitment centre calling back people out of the blue when they haven't resubmitted an application.



Anyhow, I'll start training again, who knows..

P.S. My past application was ROTP (regular officer training plan) / regular / army / nurse). I'll keep you posted if they call again


----------



## Lil_T (9 Dec 2008)

Is it possible you were wait-listed due to other applicants being higher up on the food chain, so to speak?  That may be why they're calling you now


----------



## tabernac (9 Dec 2008)

Fastjack:

The reason the recruiting office couldn't tell you why you didn't pass the 2 rounds of selections was because they don't know. CFRG Borden would be the ones who made the call on your application. There are normally 2 rounds of selections done, mid-January, and mid-March, where a board of recruiters sits down and reviews each file and decides whether to offer conditional-acceptance or not. Sometimes there are stragglers who are contacted as late as April or June, or later.

If they contacted you, things should be looking up.


----------



## Fastjack (9 Dec 2008)

Hi Lil_T and Cheeky_monkey! 

Yes! ;D I remember having a discussion about being wait-listed. Both your posts are enlightening; this really motivates me to get prepared. Now it all makes sense; the recruitment centre had no way to know. 

When they'll come in Nanaimo, I don't expect they would ask for all the plethora of tests again, but they will surely check my mental/physical condition, and my current marks at school.

Thank you very much for clarifying this, it's truly helping. I will keep you updated.


----------

